# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Διακοπτες ,τροφοδοτικα και αλλα πωλουνται.

## d.antonis

Πωλουνται τα εξης:

-τροφοδοτικα smps απο τηλεορασεις ,4 κομματια συν αλλο ενα δωρο. Ειναι απο philips ,samsung ,vestel κ.α. Λειτουργικα ,δοκιμασμενα. Δινονται ολα μαζι 50 ευρω.

-Διαφοροι διακοπτες και μπουτον ,on-off ,συρομενοι ,τερματικοι κλπ. μερικοι πολυ ποιοτικοι. Δινονται ολοι μαζι 20 ευρω.

-Κεντρικη πλακετα απο stereo aiwa με stk ενισχυτη που ενας μερακλης μπορει να το βαλει μπρος. Μαζι με το μετασχηματιστη του. Πωλειται 30 ευρω.

  Στελνω αντικαταβολη παντου συν τα εξοδα μεταφορας. Thankssss.......P2060050.jpgP2060052.jpgP2060048.jpgP2060049.jpg

----------

